# Performance CHip



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

does anyone have an idea about which chip i should buy. Im looking at a barv perfromance chip which will add 18 hp and i think 24 torque.


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Are you asking about a E46 M3 chip or a chip for your Toyota? I don't believe there is a chip that by itself will provide those kind performance gains on a E46 M3. That kind of increase might be possible on a E30 with just a chip.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

bavauto.com they have a performance chip some where in there for a E46 M3


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll tell you this:

First of all, you won't notice it. Second of all, do you really want to void the coverage of an extremely expensive engine that has also shown it has a somewhat disturbing tendency to go boom? While BMW may have fixed the LOW mileage problems with the S54, I have this sneaking suspicion that the S54 will wear like the S14. That is to say the bearings will go above 80k, even in good engines.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

m3jlk said:


> That kind of increase might be possible on a E30 with just a chip.


I wish it could on my car. The large gains on the E30s are simply because they are tuned to run on 87 from the factory. Just raising the minimum to 91 allows for so much more aggressive tuning.

And do you really need more power in an M3? :loco:


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Stick to guys like Turner, Dinan, etc for tuning a E46 M3. Bavarian can sell you floor mats, wings, valve caps, etc.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> Stick to guys like Turner, Dinan, etc for tuning a E46 M3. Bavarian can sell you floor mats, wings, valve caps, etc.


The Bav Auto chip is Autothority which while a "bit" overpriced is a rather reputable company with demonstrable results - much more so than someone like Dinan who seems to be in the business of cooking results and over charging for eveything while they're at it as of late.
And before you freak out on me, I had a Dinan M3 (E36) and was hardly impressed though rather lightened in the wallet.
I do have reservations in regard to the stated performance of the Autothority chip as well though people with some experience (Hagen @ RF, etc) seem to be rather impressed with it.
Comforti and Eurobaugn (sp?) have software. EvoSport is supposedly about to come out with their own version.
Honestly, the odds of feeling 10-15hp in this car are rather slim - most people just do it for the improved throttle mapping which in many ways seems to make the car easier to drive and thus "feel" faster.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

hahaahah LOL


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

I'm puzzled. If the chip/software that Bavarian sells is made by Autothority, why wouldn't you just buy it from Autothority?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> I'm puzzled. If the chip/software that Bavarian sells is made by Autothority, why wouldn't you just buy it from Autothority?


Since Champion makes Dinan wheels why not buy Champion made RG8's from EvoSport and not pay 30% mark up for Dinan's emblem?

People buy lots of ACS stuff when all they are buying is the ACS logo on someone elses product (suspensions, exhausts, ssk's, etc - none of which ACS actually makes).

What's your point? Comforti makes chips for Bav as well, no crime in that, people resell other people's products under their brand name every day.


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

another good reason to get the chip would be it removes government speed limiter and added throttle response


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

M3guyCA said:


> another good reason to get the chip would be it removes government speed limiter and added throttle response


Leave the car in 5th. There's no governor in 5th and you can reach speeds of up to 168mph.

There are no place in the United States, not even on the track, that you'll EVER have the opportunity to test out the theoretical top speed of your car (unless you try the salt flats of UTAH). And if you have Y or W rated tires, your tires aren't stable at that high of a speed over an extended period of time ANYWAY.

IMHO, the streets and highways here in the States are not conducive to speeds of over 160 mph. The quality of the highway is simply too poor for that kind of sustained high cruising speed. Are you willing to pay $$$ just so that you can POSSIBLY go that fast? 99.9% of people who have their governor removed probably goes that fast once or twice, that's it. Not worth $300-$500 if you ask me.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

> Not worth $300-$500 if you ask me.


3 to 500 is if you do not get caught going that fast. If you do..you can take some zeros and ones to that figure and add some jailtime too :thumbdwn:


----------

